# Drive 'n' Shine - E46 M3



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

This belongs to DW member Paul, who duely dropped it off to me along with his other half's rather nice JCW Mini (in sep. write up) and apologies for ome of the quality of pics, time for a new camera as mine kept deciding it didn't want to focus at stages (i'm sure the chippd lens doesn't help )

Befores














































First job wheels - I know Paul intends on getting these refurbed, but they were still given a normal clean up

AS Smart wheels applied via foaming spray head, left to dwell for a few minutes



















Wish someone would start making these brushes again, my large one is definately looking sorry for itself, though after 18 months of hard use i can't complain too much










Car was then given its first prewash soaking using a mixture of Carbrite APC and Carbrite cherry bomb shampoo, applied using the trusty old Glimour as my foam lance has decided to pack up, so no crazy shaving foam i'm afraid










After a rinse off with the PW, car was refoamed and was using Carbrite shampoo and a Shmitt










Then brought indoors for claying with Sonus green and AS Reglaze as lube










One final rinse then back in to dry with plush drying towel










Time to check out the bodywork














































Lovely!

So test section masked off and after stepping through various combo, the ony thing that was giving a decent level of of correction was Meg #105 and a wool pad - this was some seriously hard paint, this was then refined with 106FA on a polishing pad

Test area










Bonnet before



















Bonnet after


















There are still a few deep rds left behind, that couldn't be totally removed without risking compromising the clear in the future(IMO)

Offside rear wing before










The wool










The buffer trails










After










Nearside wing before










And after - again some deeper RDS remain








.

After the end of  long day all the correction was complete and most of the refining done, so back in early the next morning, finished refining, then a quick wash down (wool and aggresive polishes are messy or is that just me :lol.

Once dried, and IPA wipe down before 3 x Z2 and a Z8 wipedown.

Tyres dressed with Z16, wheels sealed with Z-CS, Eismann tailpipes tidied up with Britemax.

Finished shots were taken after the Mini was finished



























































































Couple of taster shots of what i was up against from the JCW Mini



















Cheers for looking

Bryan :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Bry


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice results, Great turnaround. I love these older M3's they still look amazing in my eyes and just need to thrashed around the nurburgring!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gotta love correcting carbon black M3's, bulletproof springs to mind.

Excellent as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## number2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Good work Bryan. I like what youve achieved on the BMW, I dont fancy being in your boots after seeing that JCW Mini. Be good to see how you managed that one.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice work mate


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumb: great job there mate


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, I am so taken back with the work, the car looks better than a new car off the production line, when I got home last night i kept going back outside to stare at it, its amazing and thanks for all the hard work you put in

Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Cracking job Bryan, came up a treat and the units looking great too now


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely! I wish I had one instead of my 330 convertible. I am just about to do my first detail on my car with a machine. What type of pad should I work the polish with?


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking good Bryan, they really are hard as nails.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

nice job there bryan, and a very smart looking unit, too sir !! :thumb::thumb:

tyres look shot though


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a sweet looking M3 :thumb:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> nice job there bryan, and a very smart looking unit, too sir !! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> tyres look shot though


new set are going on very soon, just waiting for a front to arrive then the set is complete, PS2's are a nightmare, they wear really badly on the edge when driven hard, while the rest of the tyre still has about 4-5mm left


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking job Bryan looks spot on:thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Cracking job on a cracking car


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

paul46rider said:


> new set are going on very soon, just waiting for a front to arrive then the set is complete, PS2's are a nightmare, they wear really badly on the edge when driven hard, while the rest of the tyre still has about 4-5mm left


have you had a four wheel alignment/geometry check done ?,as i know ps2's aren't cheap


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> have you had a four wheel alignment/geometry check done ?,as i know ps2's aren't cheap


its something i'm deffinatly gonna be doing when i get these ones mounted


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice job Bryan


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Bry, the units coming along well too by the looks of it


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Loving the correction fella :thumb:

Just can't stand M3's anymore :wall:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent work there.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work as usual.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work bryan:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Top job Bryan


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great job !!
What backing plate did you use with the Megs wool pad?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

maesal said:


> Great job !!
> What backing plate did you use with the Megs wool pad?


The one out of the Solo kit, which i believe is the same as the normal megs backing plate


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - 105 & wool 

looks superb afterwards though :thumb: I am really liking the finish from Z-2 on black and that look gorgeous


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> The one out of the Solo kit, which i believe is the same as the normal megs backing plate


Thanks, I ordered the Solo backing plate last week, I'll try it.


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

thought i'd give a little update on the car, thought this may give some feedback to anyone thinking of getting a detail.

its now March and the car is looking stunning still, not over washing it as i find it now stays cleaner for longer now, i use a 2 bucket method with all the usual things that go with it (washmit, drying towel etc etc) i use a speed detailer after i have washed it to bring the car back to a freshly detailed look. I have been meaning to get down to Bryan's unit to pic up the Zaino detailer he has for me but i just haven't had a chance, so in the mean time i have just been using a good quality meguiers one.

I have tried my best to keep the swirls away, and i seem to be winning that battle so far, I will be taking the car back to Bryan in the summer for abit of a top up and maybe some more work (interior etc)

so basically what i'm trying to say is, if you are thinking about getting a detail done.... Do it! Its the best money i have ever spent on my car and is a great investment in your pride and joy, i tell all my friends who love their cars to get down to drive and shine and get it done.

a couple of recent pics to prove i'm doing my best at keeping her in tip top condition



















Also when i had my car done i also got my other half's JCW mini done, and here it is just before we sold it



















We now have a ZM roadster which will be heading Drive and Shines way in the near Future, my other half just couldn't live without a M car after her M3 which she had before the Mini


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Glad to see your M3 is still looking good Paul :thumb:

I have spotted Katie's ZM over on ET  and look forward to seeing you both in the future.



Cheques in the post  :lol:


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah us to mate, another bmw for you anyway lol i know you love them haha


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok thought it was time for another update.

Its not for off 11 months since Bryan done the business on my car.

i have not waxed or polished the car since, just 2 bucket method with a mit, duragloss drying towel (patted dry) and then a treatment of either Z6 or Z8

the results



















thanks again Bryan, i will bring it back one day, not just yet though. still not many swirls, a few small ones here and there but nothing major


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job there. It looks good:thumb:


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

You can't beat a black Beemer. That looks proper stealth. Byran are you still peddling the Duragloss goods, how do your rate them.


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice work. I need a DA or rotary


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice thread dig-up


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around looks great


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work fella


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Oustanding results!


----------



## Nick-R (Aug 31, 2012)

drive 'n' shine said:


> The one out of the Solo kit, which i believe is the same as the normal megs backing plate


Great work :thumb:

I have a carbon black M3 and would like mine done

Can you please send me a price list and contact info

Thanks


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

top job there fella


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

The car was Featured a couple of months ago now by they sent me through all the pics the other day













































































































thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

good pictures


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice to see Paul's great work still gracing the pages of DW.


----------



## wajwaj (Jul 11, 2012)

Cleannn!! looks great


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking mucgh better, great job.

Chris.


----------

